# Fluval CO2 kit reviews?



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

I haven't heard anything positive about them... For small tanks a paintball reg w/ 24oz tank is immensely better


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Quagulator said:


> I haven't heard anything positive about them... For small tanks a paintball reg w/ 24oz tank is immensely better


I tried that route,but no where around me fills the paintball tanks. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Even a cheap reg w/ normal 5lb tanks would be a better bet than the fluval. Those cartridges are just way too expensive for how much gas you get.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

psalm18.2 said:


> I tried that route,but no where around me fills the paintball tanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I've tried both disposable and paintball. They both use very inexpensive and inaccurate needle valves. I couldn't get the aquatek to keep a steady flow rate after recently refilling the tank. It ran flawlessly the first tank worth. I spent about 3 days trying to get set back like it was. It either spits out 2+ bps or 10 bpm. I can't get it to "rest" anywhere in between now. This is crucial on a nano tank. I could upgrade the needle valve but just decided to quit running CO2 altogether. I'm going on a week without it and it's been hard. I went to a few meetings and now I'm looking forward to getting a 30 day chip. :grin2:


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I decided to try the kit as Fosters and Smith had a good sale.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

psalm18.2 said:


> I decided to try the kit as Fosters and Smith had a good sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


greetings brother,

it was the cheapest kit that worked for me. It is hard to adjust, takes that extra minute.

I ran it 24/7 on a half serious 10 gallon tank. each $1 refill cart on amazon lasted me about a month. 

Decent way to have co2 in your tank for about a years worth. anything longer than that, I would consider a more long term co2 set up such as paintball


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

psalm18.2 said:


> I decided to try the kit as Fosters and Smith had a good sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having used this system, I strongly suggest you chuck the giant plastic diffuser that comes with it. Don't even bother setting it up.

Also make sure you get a check valve for your CO2 line because the water WILL back up into it if you turn off the CO2 with the diffuser still in the tank, and when you turn the CO2 back on the line will forcefully disconnect itself from the diffuser, and it could snap out and break something or hit you in the face. Ask how I know this :grin2:


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

My understanding of that system (I just bought it myself) is that you can’t use a diffuser, the tanks have to little co2 and there is no way to regulate it. The chambers provide passive co2 to the tank. The more water movement in the tank the faster the co2 dissolves. It only takes a couple of hours for the co2 to dissolve in my aqueon evolve 8. So far I’m happy with it though. Just needs to be used right. I had one previously and didn’t understand how to use it right but made sure this time I knew what to do. I bought bike tire co2 tanks to use instead of the fluval ones. It’s way cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

xjasminex said:


> My understanding of that system (I just bought it myself) is that you can’t use a diffuser, the tanks have to little co2 and there is no way to regulate it. The chambers provide passive co2 to the tank. The more water movement in the tank the faster the co2 dissolves. It only takes a couple of hours for the co2 to dissolve in my aqueon evolve 8. So far I’m happy with it though. Just needs to be used right. I had one previously and didn’t understand how to use it right but made sure this time I knew what to do. I bought bike tire co2 tanks to use instead of the fluval ones. It’s way cheaper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My issue with it was as much aesthetic as anything else but the lack of ability to regulate is what prompted me to upgrade to a different system that has a solenoid regulator. The unknowns were too scary to deal with long term. :red_mouth


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Interesting observations. Thanks for the advice. Didn't even think about check valve. Wonder if an airline check valve would work?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

psalm18.2 said:


> Interesting observations. Thanks for the advice. Didn't even think about check valve. Wonder if an airline check valve would work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes it should work fine, just make sure to check for leaks periodically.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

So the diffuser for the 88 won't work right?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

xjasminex said:


> My understanding of that system (I just bought it myself) is that you can’t use a diffuser, the tanks have to little co2 and there is no way to regulate it. The chambers provide passive co2 to the tank. The more water movement in the tank the faster the co2 dissolves. It only takes a couple of hours for the co2 to dissolve in my aqueon evolve 8. So far I’m happy with it though. Just needs to be used right. I had one previously and didn’t understand how to use it right but made sure this time I knew what to do. I bought bike tire co2 tanks to use instead of the fluval ones. It’s way cheaper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there is a regulator that allows you to adjust the co2 output to a diffuser.


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

Not the kit is available in to versions. The image earlier is the one designed for the 20 gram cartridges. I am not sure if they still make this version. The other verison uses the 80 gram cartridges. The 20 and 80 gram cartridges have different threads so you cannot use a 80 gram cartridge on the regulator designed for the 20 gram cartridge. And I don't know of any adaptor available. to make them compatable. There are however adaptors available to allow refillable 24oz paintball canisters to connect to the 80gram version of the kit.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

psalm18.2 said:


> So the diffuser for the 88 won't work right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It might I would try it. I'm not sure why fluval includes that huge plastic diffuser knowing it's going to be used on a small tank. If the other Fluval diffuser doesn't work, just buy a regular ceramic diffuser that should work. People use those even with DIY. 

I have those black fluval difffusers and I can't even get them to work sometimes with my regular full size pressurized stuff.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

psalm18.2 said:


> So the diffuser for the 88 won't work right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


works fine and quiet..


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

IntotheWRX said:


> there is a regulator that allows you to adjust the co2 output to a diffuser.




Are you talking about the regulator that comes in the kit or is there an additional regulator you can purchase? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

xjasminex said:


> Are you talking about the regulator that comes in the kit or is there an additional regulator you can purchase?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the one that comes with the kit. its a super cheapy one. but works.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

I know the ISTA disposable kits use a similar diffuser as Fluval uses with their kits. It should work. Those plastic 2 piece diffusers will put out really fine bubbles at the cost of clogging ceramic up sooner. The cheap glass diffuser will be less maintenance in the long run but you'll probably need to run them at a little higher flow rate to counter the wasted bubbles that rise and pop into the atmosphere. There are always trade offs.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok, getting ready to install. Where should I place it in the spec 3? Back wall ok between the intake and outflow? Or should I place in the back where the pump is?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

psalm18.2 said:


> Ok, getting ready to install. Where should I place it in the spec 3? Back wall ok between the intake and outflow? Or should I place in the back where the pump is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


In my spec v, I placed diffuser directly under outflow nozzle... which was tilted upwards and slightly to adjacent wall to create a nice flow pattern in the tank, especially since outflow and intake are on the same wall. I was able to reach 30 ppm easily with just less that 1 bps flow rate. You could probably get there with 30 bubbles per minute (depending on bubble size of your counter).


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

How do I know if this is working? I don't see anything going on.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

psalm18.2 said:


> How do I know if this is working? I don't see anything going on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I had a dud canister. Opened the 3 pack I bought and switched canisters. Thing almost blew the diffuser out of the tank. 

I still don't get how this works. The directions say to fill up once or twice a day. Wth? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Its passive co2, your not pushing it in the tank your letting it dissolve on its own. The more water movement you have the faster it will dissolve. Fill the chambers up with water before you fill them with co2. Then you can see the co2 push the water and you will know when the chamber is full of co2.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you have a way to test (drop checker, ph change). Also do you see bubbles coming out of the tubing before you connect it.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I finally figured it out. The CO2 replaces the water then slowly bubbles out of the plastic tube. I don't have a CO2 drop checker. I do have a beta in the tank and she acts fine so I don't think I'm over gassing her. If I try to open the valve more than a crack it bubbles right out of the water.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

psalm18.2 said:


> I finally figured it out. The CO2 replaces the water then slowly bubbles out of the plastic tube. I don't have a CO2 drop checker. I do have a beta in the tank and she acts fine so I don't think I'm over gassing her. If I try to open the valve more than a crack it bubbles right out of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo!!!

I think this is a good solution for someone who wants a little help for their plants but not get involved big time with all the equipment. 
I like to use co2 to help with a newly planted tank to help give my plants a bit of a boost initially when they are acclimating and establishing growth.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

May of put too much CO2 in the diffuser part, thing was bubbling loudly all night. Weird. Haven't seen it happen, but heard it repeatedly. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Once you fill it with co2 you shut off the valve. It shouldn’t make noise after that. The only time it bubbles for me is when the chamber is full and I haven’t shut off the valve quick enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

